# My animals



## bikerchicspain (Sep 30, 2011)

Some of my own reptiles and some that i got attached too at work.


This is suzie, she was my Boa, she weigheed in at 3 kilos and was 2.5 metres long. I had to find her a new home eventually, she got to big for her tank.. still miss her.







This was Elly she was also given to me till i could find her a new home.






This was Tank, He was given to work because the owner said he was too aggressive, He wasnt, He now has a good home..






This was Charlie, Unfortunately he passed on after having to have several operations on his hemepene






This was Gina my mare, I had to sell her as she was to stubborn to be ridden,lol


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool photo's Yvonne..


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 30, 2011)

beautiful animals!


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful animals!! That horse looks stubborn


----------



## ascott (Sep 30, 2011)

Very very coooool


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 30, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice photos.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh wow!! You must be VERY busy!!!


----------



## morloch (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome pictures, the horse is beautiful!


----------

